# Sorry for this !!



## vistal (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry to post a new thread. Hope someone can point me to a thread and delete this one. Im looking for a HOW TO make 3 pumpkin projection using some programs like Sony Vegas and photoshop or Crazy talk and importing my own faces. Thanks for the Help


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...-projection-animated-characters-part-1-a.html

Try this...


----------

